

Mypy - A New Python Variant with Dynamic and Static Typing - rbanffy
http://www.mypy-lang.org/index.html

======
schrodingersCat
This looks interesting but I'd like to know more about the actual performance
gains. If I'm not going to use the python standard library (and therefore lose
access to all the 3rd party libraries that go with it), there has to be some
serious payoffs for the tradeoff. Otherwise I might as well go with C or
GoLang where a performance bump is guaranteed.

